# Busy Busy Busy!!!!!!!



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, it keeps snowing here. Sence the blizzard almost 2 weeks ago I havent had a day I havent either plowed snow or hualed snow. Heres another short video of many. One of these days I'll get them edited into one movie. This was taken early yesterday morning. Merry Christmas everyone.

http://i29.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid29.photobucket.com/albums/c284/xc500rule/MOV02402.flv


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice Vid! Looks cold outside.


----------



## airportplower (Dec 23, 2008)

nice vid looks like fun


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

it acually wasent that cold outside, only about -10*F I think. It had been down around the -25 mark the night before. It felt nice casue there was no wind.


----------



## airportplower (Dec 23, 2008)

jeeze ur having a heat wave.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice movie and great work too


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

I like it when 3 or more trucks work together plowing at same time!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice vid, how's that hoe push with out the dipper?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Now that's sweet..


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

theonlybull;690328 said:


> nice vid, how's that hoe push with out the dipper?


we take it off cause it seems to go down the road smoother with it off. We put that heavy snow bucket on the front and that throws it off a bit. I acually was going to leave it on there this winter to see how it was, but the boss took it off before I could tell him to leave it on. The real reason i wanted to leave it on was so when we are hualing snow and a load gets stuck in a box we can dig it out rather then use a shovel, lol.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

4x4Farmer;690262 said:


> it acually wasent that cold outside, only about -10*F I think. It had been down around the -25 mark the night before. It felt nice casue there was no wind.


Very nice 4x4!

Gotta love it when more than one unit pushes at same time, loved the 3 truck push.


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet vid man! Nice equipment can really tell that you pride yourself on the looks of your stuff! i got a couple vids of my truck i need to get on. havent had a big enough snow to use the loaders yet


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet vid. cant wait for more


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

thats awesome with the 3 chevys puching at once!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Off topic but what do you use for video editing?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Cool Video. I can only wish we would have that kind of snow.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

great vid like always. keep em comin.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice vid. Love the 3 trucks plowing together!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a really cool vid! I love the line-up shot!:waving:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome vid 4x4 ussmileyflag


----------



## D DeSantis (Mar 3, 2008)

Very cool i also like the 3 trucks running as one it looks like you have a real experienced team there!!

-Dan


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd like to try the three truck push with our guys, but I don't see it ending that well. Nice work.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

In all your videos, your whole group always seems very well cordinated as a team.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Well that was quite the production, Im impressed. Awesome work man, you should be proud.

ussmileyflag


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

nice! does it work faster plowing with 3 trucks like that or just for the video?  That CAT loader is a mean mofo there, nice machine!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video as always, whiteout and wide open is still my favorite!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

JD Dave;690643 said:


> Off topic but what do you use for video editing?


I just use windows movie maker. Simple and easy!


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

like a well oiled machine very nice


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

4x4Farmer;692051 said:


> I just use windows movie maker. Simple and easy!


Thats what I use but youtube won't upload it. Is that what you used for the 2 videos you have on youtube


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

deere615;692532 said:


> Thats what I use but youtube won't upload it. Is that what you used for the 2 videos you have on youtube


That is what I used for the videos on youtube, but now that you mention it if i recall right the last one i made last year i couldent get it to upload so I had to put it on putfile. Have to check into that a little more.


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice video


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

deere615;692532 said:


> Thats what I use but youtube won't upload it. Is that what you used for the 2 videos you have on youtube


Youtube WILL upload window movie maker films...you just have to publish them first...here is how.

After you are done editing footage. Go to the "FILE" on the top left of movie maker,

Go down to and click on "publish movie", 
Then Click "next" for "this computer"
Then pick the name and location you want your vid to be saved under. I just put mine in my documents...click next
Then click on "best quality for playback on my computer"...click "publish"

Then It will convert the file into a file that you can load up on youtube and other things as well.

hope this helps.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

4x4Farmer;692051 said:


> I just use windows movie maker. Simple and easy!


Thanks!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

bladescape2;692840 said:


> Youtube WILL upload window movie maker films...you just have to publish them first...here is how.
> 
> After you are done editing footage. Go to the "FILE" on the top left of movie maker,
> 
> ...


Great. Thanks I will try it. I saw you videos They were nice


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good stuff, those guys work together well. Sure is a big lot, looks like you make short work of it though. Take care...Jeff


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey 4x4 i have a dumb question. The Deere hoe has the dipper off of it, why is that? I have always been wondering that. Great Vid! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i really like the 3 truck pushs, looks like you have a real good fast working team put together! nice work


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow cool vid.Love how ya buddy pushed that windrow with the three trucks.You made that snow your bit#h.Keep the vids coming.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well we had another 9in. on mon night. Took last night off for new years but it will be back to hauling tonight. Took some vid and pictures but am waiting till i get my new computer this week sometime to do anything with them.. Well hope everyone is as tired as I am from all this snow that we wish for all winter long!!!



Mike S;696018 said:


> Hey 4x4 i have a dumb question. The Deere hoe has the dipper off of it, why is that? I have always been wondering that. Great Vid! Keep them coming!!!


if you go back to the first page of this thread post number 10 will tell you all about it.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

EGLC;690623 said:


> thats awesome with the 3 chevys puching at once!


yeah if you got a Ford you would only need one.......j/k

that 3 truck thing was awesome!!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats a cool video, that CAT can really move some snow!


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey 4x4 I don't suppose that was you with the cute blond girl riding shotty I was waving to at the stoplight Sunday morning was it!?!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

haha, no that would have been my main pickup guy kade! She rode wih him for 12 hours! If I ever found a chick that would stick it out that long I think i would marry her! I'll have to admit, shes pretty good looking! lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video! Looks like fun!


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

4x4Farmer;701940 said:


> haha, no that would have been my main pickup guy kade! She rode wih him for 12 hours! If I ever found a chick that would stick it out that long I think i would marry her! I'll have to admit, shes pretty good looking! lol


Thats defiantly admirable! Most people can't make it for half the time and when I'm just riding myself? Ha! 15 minuets and I'm beating my head on the window


----------



## ssprtman12 (Feb 26, 2008)

my gf rode with me during my plow shift finishing up after a storm from 12am - 730am. . .yea she was a real trooper to stick it out. . .she tried to nap but its hard when u keep hitting snow piles. . lol.


----------

